# How often do you masturbate?



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

The world has changed significantly due to this behavior. I am 28.. And in centuries past I would have a been a full grown badass man 5 years younger, but I am still a weak pathetic child comparatively. It's sad. Many seem to think this is acceptable. Well.. It's not. It's fucked up.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

X


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm.. Nobody wants to help me out by giving me 2 seconds of their time, huh? People fucking irritate me. Nobody has any faith in the concepts that I think of.. Like they have no merit. Fuck off then


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Never ever.

After the fear and shame l experienced upon realizing what l'd done, l now dedicate my life to eating a bowl of Dr.Kellog's Corn Flake Breakfast® each AM.


ln the AM!!!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't need to masturbate. I'm fulfilled by my husband.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been down to 3x a week for the past month.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

At some point it just bored me and I only do it a few times a week for a release if I feel like I absolutely have to.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Used to like several times a day, now about several times a week. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. I've gotten mostly female responses. I'm not really sure how female sex hormones affect women's lives.. Maybe it's similar. Like for a male, sexual energy is used to 'feel' life, and also to create new life. It essentially IS life. So if It's wasted, then that's wasted life. The more hormones, the more power, responsibility, and stress.. So in this age of unlimited privacy (at least in my country), many people get off frequently to lower the pressure, which leads to weakness. I suppose I should have specified male only. Women are different creatures.. I don't think their energy goes down upon orgasm.. Maybe it does, I don't know. Not like balls though.

Of course there are critical variables.. Such as age. Should have specified 20-30, male.. And also this should not be limited to masturbation.. It should be 'orgasm'. I just didn't think of this because I don't have sex.. And I didn't imagine that anyone else did either lmfao. Whatever. Flawed poll made in haste.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Never ever.
> 
> After the fear and shame l experienced upon realizing what l'd done, l now dedicate my life to eating a bowl of Dr.Kellog's Corn Flake Breakfast® each AM.
> 
> ...


Ive noticed you're quite opposed to moralism. Like its hilarious that people _even try_ to tackle concepts that are deep, eh? Life should involve as little pain as possible, right?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Almost everyday but not more than once a day.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Ive noticed you're quite opposed to moralism. Like its hilarious that people _even try_ to tackle concepts that are deep, eh? Life should involve as little pain as possible, right?


Oh...


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

It depends for me but meh it's boring every-time. I'd rather have a partner, I "get off" more when my partner is pleasured.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Every day. sometimes more then three times(sometimes in a row or a coarse of the day) depending on the day. I am 31 going to be 32 soon, never had legitimate sex (sex in a relationship or not paying for it), work out, and I am an agnostic atheist Buddhist with a bit of Taoism to add flavoring. Not really sure what other info you want


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

JoetheBull said:


> Every day. sometimes more then three times(sometimes in a row or a coarse of the day) depending on the day. I am 31 going to be 32 soon, never had legitimate sex (sex in a relationship or not paying for it), work out, and I am an agnostic atheist Buddhist with a bit of Taoism to add flavoring. Not really sure what other info you want


You should quit jerking off so you can attract a mate!! If that's what you want :/


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Almost everyday but not more than once a day.


This is the best way I could describe my habits lately, too.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Promethea said:


> At some point it just bored me and I only do it a few times a week for a release if I feel like I absolutely have to.


This is a good way to do it. You know.. Even if you have a partner, people don't realize they could abstain from sex and their pleasure of their _lives_ *would increase dramatically. So it doesn't matter if you are single, in a relationship or anything! In fact _IDEALLY_​, sex would only happen for making babies.. But we all know the world ain't perfect.

*and also feelings and expressions of love for one another


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> You should quit jerking off so you can attract a mate!! If that's what you want :/


If only it was that easy. I managed to quit for a month once. Just ended up playing even more World of Warcraft. Would have been nicer if I used that time to draw more and not suck so much at that. But I am getting off track here. Masturbation is basically all I have since getting a mate is next to impossible. Spent over 15 years researching and trying to find a way to end my lifetime single status and involuntary celibacy. Even if I stop masturbating, lose weight, and get fit I will probably still be considered unattractive to any woman I have interest in. Even the ones I don't possibly.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

JoetheBull said:


> If only it was that easy. I managed to quit for a month once. Just ended up playing even more World of Warcraft. Would have been nicer if I used that time to draw more and not suck so much at that. But I am getting off track here. Masturbation is basically all I have since getting a mate is next to impossible. Spent over 15 years researching and trying to find a way to end my lifetime single status and involuntary celibacy. Even if I stop masturbating, lose weight, and get fit I will probably still be considered unattractive to any woman I have interest in. Even the ones I don't possibly.


Sigh... Ok, listen here man. THE BEST THING YOU CAN DO is to stop masturbating. ANY WAY you look at it FOR ANYBODY, masturbation is bad. It drains your energy. You have a personality that you can attract people with! Someone will fall in love with it I guarantee!,.. but you have to 'save yourself'. You have to let it build. Like I said.. (for a man), sexual energy is the pleasure of life. The longer you go without releasing it, the more the pleasure will be directed towards your life, and not wasted in bursts!! You also will find ALL KINDS of women attractive. Ones that you didn't even notice before. There is basically NO WAY that you won't attract a mate.

Here's the thing: Quitting a habit (addiction) like masturbation is exactly the same as any other addiction like alcohol. The addiction will do whatever it possibly can to make you feel like you need it in order for life to feel worth living. But the exact opposite is occurring!! It is stealing your life from you! What started off as highly pleasurable has now raped you of the finest things in life. 

Some people are born with great genetics. Great body, beautiful face, intelligent, etc.. some of these people choose to waste their energy by fucking all the time. You may be jealous of them, but the truth is that they are no different from you!! They suffer just the same! They have the same feelings of despair! The only difference is that they have the option to continue wasting their passion and joy for life through sex! You are doing it through masturbation. 

The choice is up to you, man. Take it one day at a time. YOU MUST FIND REPLACEMENT ACTIVITIES. You can't just sit at your computer. Go for walks, read, work, make art.. there are tons of things to do! Just wait and watch the magic happen. Wishing you luck  Your options are far from gone.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Oh...


♥



Ritual said:


> It depends for me but meh it's boring everytime. I'd rather have a partner.


This is how I feel.



Sunshine Boy said:


> You should quit jerking off so you can attract a mate!! If that's what you want :/


Woo.. judgmental much.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Woo.. judgmental much.


I'm here for solutions, bro.


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

People love to ask how much I jerk it. It's like nascars on the circuit. No matter how laps you finish. The real thing makes the race diminish.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Generally once a day at the least. Sometimes up to 3 times a day. I might have 2 days or so out of the month when I don't.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

This depends on a lot of other factors in my life. 

I can go months without masturbating. And when I'm in a relationship, hardly ever...just because..why masturbate then?

But then, I'll fall into a cycle where I'm at it two or three times a day. 

Just depends on what else is going on in my life.


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

I find it funny how open PerC is after reading through this and the sexual confession time thread, sounds obvious but people are kinky XD.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

And confirmed not masturbating gets you into a relationship pretty quickly. I think I hadn't masturbated for the half year before I got into my last relationship...
Because I knew I wanted one...and I knew I'd force myself to be in one if I wasn't getting any release. At the zenith of it, I was literally talking to any girl I found attractive. I'd approach anyone, anywhere. On the bus? At the supermarket? In traffic? (Signalling to the hot girl beside me to roll down her window...lol..)
I think at one point I threw away my phone into the forest in mid conversation because some girl who hit on me back when wasn't being open.
And also, once you taste sex...masturbation just sucks. It's not even worth it. Like a sneeze, almost.
Like "Achoo...ok, let me go eat something.."

Don't masturbate as much, honestly. Your life improves a lot when you don't.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> And confirmed not masturbating gets you into a relationship pretty quickly. I think I hadn't masturbated for the half year before I got into my last relationship...
> Because I knew I wanted one...and I knew I'd force myself to be in one if I wasn't getting any release. At the zenith of it, I was literally talking to any girl I found attractive. I'd approach anyone, anywhere. On the bus? At the supermarket? In traffic? (Signalling to the hot girl beside me to roll down her window...lol..)
> I think at one point I threw away my phone into the forest in mid conversation because some girl who hit on me back when wasn't being open.
> And also, once you taste sex...masturbation just sucks. It's not even worth it. Like a sneeze, almost.
> ...


This was awesomely funny! I can't relate, but thanks for this.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> And confirmed not masturbating gets you into a relationship pretty quickly. I think I hadn't masturbated for the half year before I got into my last relationship...
> Because I knew I wanted one...and I knew I'd force myself to be in one if I wasn't getting any release. At the zenith of it, I was literally talking to any girl I found attractive. I'd approach anyone, anywhere. On the bus? At the supermarket? In traffic? (Signalling to the hot girl beside me to roll down her window...lol..)
> I think at one point I threw away my phone into the forest in mid conversation because some girl who hit on me back when wasn't being open.
> And also, once you taste sex...masturbation just sucks. It's not even worth it. Like a sneeze, almost.
> ...


Cool, someone who's actually done it! You da man.. You know why I have masturbated so frequently? Because it was _so good_. It was good because I was using marijuana. When I say it has been incredible


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yeah.. One more thing! My cognitive functions are stronger after abstaining. My introverted intuition is off the chart! I'm having awesome AHA moments left and right. It's awesome.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

About 2-3 times a week, really depends on boredom/business of schedule. Skip a week here and there, and not at all, *shrug*, depends. If SO is present, well...the number goes up.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> You have a personality that you can attract people with!


Well now this makes me curious. Please explain.

Also I a willing to put this hypothesis of yours to the test, but already trying to get myself to quit soda(day 6 I think), draw an hour a day(most days 20 minutes is all I can squeeze in), and lifting at least 2 times a week (hopefully back to 3 times a week soon then 4). Might be hard to throw that and porn into the mix. Especially since depression usually hits hardest in April and some times more so closer to my birthday(the 30th).


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

JoetheBull said:


> Well now this makes me curious. Please explain.
> 
> Also I a willing to put this hypothesis of yours to the test, but already trying to get myself to quit soda(day 6 I think), draw an hour a day(most days 20 minutes is all I can squeeze in), and lifting at least 2 times a week (hopefully back to 3 times a week soon then 4). Might be hard to throw that and porn into the mix. Especially since depression usually hits hardest in April and some times more so closer to my birthday(the 30th).


There's no more explainin'. From here on out, the explanation will be shown to you through your own perseverance and action. Soda's a killer- good call! Porn is totally evil.. kick it at whatever costs. You have a lot of work to do man but that also means you have a TON of potential for improvement! The life you are living now is merely pennies on a dollar. I'm not perfect either, and I hope you take my recommendations as kindly as possible. Wishing you the best and may you begin to see some new light shining soon!

common destroyers:
alcohol
porn & masturbation
caffeine
sugar
excess meat
..more but can't think

the more we get rid of this shit, the more we will focus on life


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Before 21- like 5 times a day. Now, never. Gosh, it is sometimes nice not to have a raging libido anymore. I just have sex on the weekends.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

angularvelocity said:


> Before 21- like 5 times a day. Now, never. Gosh, it is sometimes nice not to have a raging libido anymore. I just have sex on the weekends.


Youre the man I'm trying to be lol. I haven't been able to get a girlfriend to have sex with on the weekends due to weed use and masturbating too much. Now I'm shutting down the orgasms, but still have the other addictions. At least I'm doing one thing right at a time lol :/


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Once a week...and it still feels like a damn chore. 

For my age it's pretty uncommon so I suspect low test. level.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Once or twice a day, sometimes three but not often.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

I never got this no masturbation thing. I've tried doing this before and I just get overly aggressive, can't stop thinking about sex to the point where its hard to focus and then I get pissed off at the smallest things. Can anyone attest to not having these types of issues while doing this?
I can see the benefit of being more aggressive in approaching people but I also find that I'm more liable to get depressed when doing this and I find myself having a harder time falling asleep. Maybe its just me but I don't get too much of a benefit . I get the no porn thing though.


Answer to original question : 3-4 times a week alot less when I'm really busy


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

007phantom said:


> I've tried doing this before and I just get overly aggressive, can't stop thinking about sex to the point where its hard to focus and then I get pissed off at the smallest things.
> I can see the benefit of being more aggressive in approaching people but I also find that I'm more liable to get depressed when doing this and I find myself having a harder time falling asleep.


No no...that's exactly what it's like. 

Still worth it, though.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was gonna type a long detailed post about my masturbatory habits, but that long wild hair on my palms keeps me from typing lengthy replies, so I'm afraid PerC will never know.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

007phantom said:


> I never got this no masturbation thing. I've tried doing this before and I just get overly aggressive, can't stop thinking about sex to the point where its hard to focus and then I get pissed off at the smallest things. Can anyone attest to not having these types of issues while doing this?
> I can see the benefit of being more aggressive in approaching people but I also find that I'm more liable to get depressed when doing this and I find myself having a harder time falling asleep. Maybe its just me but I don't get too much of a benefit . I get the no porn thing though.
> 
> 
> Answer to original question : 3-4 times a week alot less when I'm really busy


this is where it gets complex. When your sexual energy is built up high, that is ALL the energy you need. that is where it all should come from. When you are in this state of high power and energy AND you consume mood altering substances such as caffeine, nicotine alcohol, that makes you wild and crazy. Mood swings are more apparent. When you are sober from substances AND do not spend your sexual energy, then you have all the natural power you need and you will have a very steady mood.


so in other words, it's simply a necessary Part to a proper lifestyle. Also eating meat affects the mood and anger. The more we have sex, the more meat we need to regenerate because animals contain the sexual nutrition profile.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> I don't need to masturbate. I'm fulfilled by my husband.


...lol filled


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

deftonePassenger said:


> ...lol filled


Thank you.. I meant to call that out earlier


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Sigh... Ok, listen here man. THE BEST THING YOU CAN DO is to stop masturbating. ANY WAY you look at it FOR ANYBODY, masturbation is bad. It drains your energy. You have a personality that you can attract people with! Someone will fall in love with it I guarantee!,.. but you have to 'save yourself'. You have to let it build. Like I said.. (for a man), sexual energy is the pleasure of life. The longer you go without releasing it, the more the pleasure will be directed towards your life, and not wasted in bursts!! You also will find ALL KINDS of women attractive. Ones that you didn't even notice before. There is basically NO WAY that you won't attract a mate.
> 
> Here's the thing: Quitting a habit (addiction) like masturbation is exactly the same as any other addiction like alcohol. The addiction will do whatever it possibly can to make you feel like you need it in order for life to feel worth living. But the exact opposite is occurring!! It is stealing your life from you! What started off as highly pleasurable has now raped you of the finest things in life.
> 
> ...


There is no scientific evidence for any of this. Your crusade against masturbation will fall on deaf ears on the website.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sunshine Boy said:


> The choice is up to you, man. Take it one day at a time. YOU MUST FIND REPLACEMENT ACTIVITIES. You can't just sit at your computer. Go for walks, read, work, make art.. there are tons of things to do!


I very much consider my masturbation rituals a form of art.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I am a perpetual god of jerkin it, cuz I do it everyday. Like 3 times...a day.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> There is no scientific evidence for any of this. Your crusade against masturbation will fall on deaf ears on the website.


Deafness that was sadly caused by excessive masturbation :/


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Reality Hazer said:


> I am a perpetual god of jerkin it, cuz I do it everyday. Like 3 times...a day.


I would challenge your for the title, but I can only imagine the duel being too homoerotic for comfort.


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

My sex drive is basically nonexistent, so...


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Derange At 170 said:


> I would challenge your for the title, but I can only imagine the duel being too homoerotic for comfort.


You are implying that I wouldn't be into it lol.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I went for a week without it. Felt pretty good towards the end.. But then the lonely weekend came. I jerked
off like 6 times this weekend so far. I'll start again this week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

@Sunshine Boy

I get the point you're trying to make, but you come off way too moralistic at times, especially for someone who is still struggling with this issue. Dependency on masturbation/orgasm can be bad, and reducing that activity and replacing it with more productive activities I imagine can only benefit one's life, but telling people what's good/bad for them while you're not a shining example yourself is a little over self-righteous, don't you think?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

No. I don't think it's over self righteous. I am collecting scientific data and nothing more, other than providing people with the knowledge and lessons I have learned. You do not need to heed your wisdom in order to speak it. Just because my name is Sunshine boy does not mean that I am shining at all times.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sunshine Boy said:


> No. I don't think it's over self righteous. I am collecting scientific data and nothing more, other than providing people with the knowledge and lessons I have learned. You do not need to heed your wisdom in order to speak it. Just because my name is Sunshine boy does not mean that I am shining at all times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You would shine more if on some nights.. you'd just kick back, relax, dim the lights, pour yourself a cold one, put on some Miles Davis and just beat your stick a little.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Too busy masturbating to write anything atm...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

there isnt an option for like 6 times a day so i refuse to partake in this quiz.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Up and Away said:


> there isnt an option for like 6 times a day so i refuse to partake in this quiz.


You've got the perfect username for this thread.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

007phantom said:


> I never got this no masturbation thing. I've tried doing this before and I just get overly aggressive, can't stop thinking about sex to the point where its hard to focus and then I get pissed off at the smallest things. Can anyone attest to not having these types of issues while doing this?


I tried doing it for only about 20 or so days and what I experienced I did not like

I felt extremely sensitive down there and would get aroused _in public_ VERY easily, like being on a very shaky bus would just cause an instant boner (who wants that?)

or just walking and feeling it rub against my leg would be unbearably sensitive and would make me aroused. It seriously was so embarrassing and caused me a lot of anxiety.

So needless to say I nipped that problem in the bud.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

@Sunshine Boy

Yes, you were self-righteous among other things to Joethebull. Telling someone what to do in all caps is inappropriate.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Look folks, it will taper off as you get older. I'm down to about 2-3 times a week at 43.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> I was talking about mutual masturbation, not intercourse. You know, just lying down and masturbating next to each other.
> Sex is pleasurable for us, if it wasn't we would never have it even if we loved the other person, so there is always a selfish part to it.
> Being introverted, I like doing it by myself, for myself. I see it as an activity like any other I would do alone and enjoy and I expect the same from my partner. As long as the sex we have is still amazing, I don't care how many times he does it alone and I'm free to do as I please as well. If problems arise from that, we talk and deal with them.
> I don't know, maybe because I'm sx/sp and he has sx too we approach sexuality with an open mind so we don't get held back by such things, and we're not afraid to talk because we have a very intimate relationship...


I am not critiquing what you do- that's between the two of you.

I do want to point out that I used the term "self-centered" instead of "selfish." It is normal to be selfish - that is what ensures that you and yours have your needs met. It is not normal or good to be self-centered, since this puts self in the center of everything.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Already I've begun to read this post,
> And it does not apply to me.
> 
> Masturbation was around way before pornography,
> ...


Masturbation is the problem. Easy access to porn has merely accentuated it.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Having an active sexual life is also needed to be healthy


sexual energy is directed 'outward' at your life when it is not used. When you don't have an 'active sex life', your entire life becomes sexually charged.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

niss said:


> I am not critiquing what you do- that's between the two of you.
> 
> I do want to point out that I used the term "self-centered" instead of "selfish." It is normal to be selfish - that is what ensures that you and yours have your needs met. It is not normal or good to be self-centered, since this puts self in the center of everything.


I know you don't - I'm just using my experience to show you that there is not one way to look and experience these things, and how masturbation is more about _how_ you use it.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Everyday, unless someone or something made me depressed.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> I know you don't - I'm just using my experience to show you that there is not one way to look and experience these things, and how masturbation is more about _how_ you use it.


Understood. Similarly, I'm using my experience to reveal that the "how" is not relevant - it's the "why" that is important.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

niss said:


> Understood. Similarly, I'm using my experience to reveal that the "how" is not relevant - it's the "why" that is important.


It's what I said earlier, if someone feels addicted to masturbation and it affects their relationship if they have one, they have to deal with the reasons they made him addicted - which is the "why".


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> It's what I said earlier, if someone feels addicted to masturbation and it affects their relationship if they have one, they have to deal with the reasons they made him addicted - which is the "why".


As long as it us an informed decision...that's what I'm striving for. 

Masturbation always impacts your intimacy with your SO.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Masturbation affects a relationship the same way that it prevents people from getting in a relationship: you spend your sexual energy on yourself.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

niss said:


> Masturbation is the problem. Easy access to porn has merely accentuated it.





Sunshine Boy said:


> sexual energy is directed 'outward' at your life when it is not used. When you don't have an 'active sex life', your entire life becomes sexually charged.


 @Sunshine Boy,
So how does someone who is in a long distance relationship deal with this?
Even when intimate with a partner?
Are they to be celibate till they meet?
Think not.

I need more proof than the opinions I'm getting. @niss,
Is there any articles you could maybe use to substantiate why it is bad?
If you'd like me to get articles showing why it is 'good',
Then I will do so.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

In China, there's more men than women, because of China's abortion policy of one child. Traditionally men are prized while women bring shame to the family. The film Mulan was about a woman being a warrior and bringing honor to her family,despite the fact that traditionally, warriors are men. So, there are probably a lot of Chinese men jerking off in China,because they can't hook up, with a woman, thanks to their Government. My point is that @Sunshine Boy seems to think that masturbation is wrong,and those who practice it, misguided. When a minority of the worlds population is in secular relationships, traditional or not, then its more common, than he may think.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> In China, there's more men than women, because of China's abortion policy of one child. Traditionally men are prized while women bring shame to the family. The film Mulan was about a woman being a warrior and bringing honor to her family,despite the fact that traditionally, warriors are men. So, there are probably a lot of Chinese men jerking off in China,because they can't hook up, with a woman, thanks to their Government. My point is that @_Sunshine Boy_ seems to think that masturbation is wrong,and those who practice it, misguided. When a minority of the worlds population is in secular relationships, traditional or not, then its more common, than he may think.


And the ones who don't masturbate are the ones that get the women  it's not that I think masturbators are misguided, it's just a lesson that I have learned. And to the boys in China: it's not like they would _die_ if they stopped jerking off. In fact, they would have a ton of testosterone and kill one another to reduce the population and/ or overthrow their shitty government.


----------

